# MS Office + Jolicloud?



## AsianXL (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,

is it possible to install MS Office alongside with Jolicloud.

If not, How can I install Windows 7 with Jolicloud? At the moment, I only have Jolicloud installed.

Thanks!


----------



## saptech (Aug 30, 2009)

Is it possible to install VirtualBox inside Jolicloud and then install Win7 with MS Office? That may be the best solution for you.


----------



## AsianXL (Dec 2, 2008)

How can I install virtualbox within Jolicloud?

It's not available in Jolicloud Apps.


----------



## Nizatidine (Jun 12, 2010)

Suggest using LibreOffice -- it's compatible with that :3-sick2: other Office


----------

